# Amazon instant offers



## Transporter316 (Jan 12, 2018)

Does anyone have any experiences with Amazon Instant offers I have a few but my instant offers came very slow to not be profitable or your guys thoughts?


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

The only way to make any money doing instant offers is to work for several delivery services at once and only expect to make money between lunch hours (11-2) and dinner hours (6-9). You also need to camp out in areas where you know it will be busy as Amazon pings drivers closest to the delivery area. Also, don't forget to calculate your drive time back to the waiting area unpaid when figuring out your hourly compensation.

This would be a great reason to root your phone and spoof the GPS location so it appears that you are back in the prime areas when you complete a delivery so you don't have to drive all the way back unpaid hoping to get another ping.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I ran instant offers alongside Uber and Lyft. Got a few offers here and there. The instant offers pay fairly well, but they aren't consistent enough to only run them alone.

Overall I like the fact that they boost my Uber/Lyft revenue time, but on the other hand having fewer dedicated Amazon hours drop is a dissapointmemt. Still feels like a mixed bag to me.

One additional side benefit is that instant offers should be more popular during times that are normally slow for rideshare, such as lunch and mid-week evenings. Should be a little more profitable to work those normally odd hours.


----------



## Transporter316 (Jan 12, 2018)

dkcs said:


> The only way to make any money doing instant offers is to work for several delivery services at once and only expect to make money between lunch hours (11-2) and dinner hours (6-9). You also need to camp out in areas where you know it will be busy as Amazon pings drivers closest to the delivery area. Also, don't forget to calculate your drive time back to the waiting area unpaid when figuring out your hourly compensation.
> 
> This would be a great reason to root your phone and spoof the GPS location so it appears that you are back in the prime areas when you complete a delivery so you don't have to drive all the way back unpaid hoping to get another ping.


I never go back to the way point I just go to an area with alot of restaurants no need to root your phone, there's no penalty for not going back to your area


----------



## icantdeliverhere (Jan 7, 2018)

well starting next week SF, ca area will have instant offer....


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Here too.

(Chicago - forgot mobile users can't see avatar locations)


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

We don't use variable pay here on hourly shifts, but Instant Offers seem to use it. They seem to be off by $3 normally, so a $9-14 offer actually means $6 plus tips min $9. I would expect most regionsuccessful are getting the same treatment there.


----------

